# Theodore Beza on Bible translations in the common language



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 19, 2020)

[T]hose who say that it only belongs to certain persons to read Scripture, and who, for this reason, do not want it to be translated into the common language, for fear that simple women and other people may read it (Rom 1:14; Gal 3:28; Matt 11:28), are the true antichrists and instruments of Satan (Matt 23:13); they are afraid that their abuses be discovered by the coming of the light. ...

For the reference, see Theodore Beza on Bible translations in the common language.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bookslover (Sep 19, 2020)

Therefore, the KJV should be permanently retired. (sneaks away quietly through a secret side door)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

